

Rate our App: Postman - Built with Node.js, Sockets.IO and more - adamcollingburn
http://www.emberb0x.com/postman

======
jentulman
Site first (it's what I we see initially) :-

None of your nav works in FF4. It's throwing no js errors, but also not
responding to a click on any nav element.

It might be a Chrome extension, but you still need the site to work for
everyone, especially as you suggest downloading Chrome in your instructions,
which makes me think you're targeting users of other browsers too.

The long scroll screen is very pretty, and the styling is great, but you have
to go a very long way to find out what the heck it is. Even then I don't know
if it's just sharing stuff on facebook or sending people emails. The fact that
it's a browser extension and how it helps you share pages should be visible
without any scrolling.

There's too much duplicate nav, either lose the next/previous arrows, or the
little icons (I'd say lose the next previous).

The extension:-

If this is an extension that shares to facebook, well personally I can't see
myself adding browser bloat for a feature that is built into most pages
themselves nowadays, and often targeted to specific content rather than a
whole page.

And if it just sends emails to people, well this might just be me, but I just
drag the favicon onto mail, and then just start typing peoples names into the
to: and lo and behold auto-complete kicks in.

"Typing out whole email addresses is so 2005" more like so 2000 or before. No-
one has typed a whole email address into a mail client in a very long time :)

~~~
jentulman
TBH I might have completely overlooked something the first time through. It
wasn't until I saw the 'fork on github' corner tabbard (I phase out corner
tabbard's like I do banner ads) that I cottoned on to there being a server
involved in this.

I have to admit I have no idea what the end result of 'sharing' something
would be. Is there a web-based place to find all the link shared to me, or do
they end up inside the postman extension somewhere for me to view?

Props for making your code OS.

------
rgbrgb
Really nice site but honestly, I find the product pretty boring. You mind
sharing why you decided to go with node and sockets.io?

~~~
pyrhho
+1, really beautiful site, and great sales pitch. But I found the product a
bit boring (though, I'm probably not the intended audience).

------
erik_p
is it working? Seems non-responsive in FF4.

I get the envelope but none of the interactions work.

~~~
erik_p
works in chrome though. which makes sense now that I can see it's a chrome
extension _facepalms_

------
mvkel
"If we know anything about the internet, it's that's it full of fun"

Go through each of your descriptions and read them out loud. You'll
immediately discover many grammatical and typographical errors.

I got to the bottom and still didn't know what "Postman" is. Try to elaborate
on that by making the problem/solution extremely clear.

Put the call to action at the very end, not the middle of the process.

------
IanMikutel
Beautifully designed, but don't see the point.

1\. Your friends have to install it too or else it spams their FB wall. 2\. If
your friend does have it, it appears to only send a desktop notification. At
that point, why not just IM it to them, so if they have anything to say about
it, they have you in a window, ready to go?

------
adamcollingburn
More info to be found here:
<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=209439802416684>

------
nicksergeant
Does not work at all in FF4. Test before launch.

~~~
nicksergeant
Or, better yet, explain that it's only for Chrome. Somewhere on the actual
webpage itself.

